# Distributor interchange 95 & 98



## nascar620 (Oct 15, 2014)

I bought a 95 pickup with the ka24. The motor was shot when I bought it so along with it I got a low mile 98 engine. 

I got everything swapped out but started to change the distributors and found the 95 will not work in the 98 cover. This wouldn't be a terrible issue if I could use the 95 cover but it has a huge hole where the timing chain wore through it. Is it possible to use the 98 dist by changing the wiring?

I would just rather not have to buy another cover if I don't have to and it's a pain to change in the truck.

Thanx for any input.

Donny


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 95 is a KA24E and the 98 has a KA24DE, not sure if the swap can be made... anyone know for sure??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've heard of people swapping the KA24DE into KA24E equipped Hardbody, but they always swapped the entire engine with EGI harness and ECM. I don't recall anyone just swapping the distributor and/or front cover. I know swapping the covers won't work, because they are entirely different, since the KA24E uses a single timing chain and the KA24DE uses upper and lower timing chains. I would think the distributors would be considerably different. If the KA24DE is to be installed in a Hardbody, I would recommend the help of Wiring Specialties; they specialize in doing wiring harness fabrications for engine swap, especially Nissans. This is quite a bigger project than just swapping the same engine.

Wiring Specialties - You Install The Engine, We Wire It Up


----------



## nascar620 (Oct 15, 2014)

I may be off on the year of the replacement then. I'm new to nissans and was going by what I was told.

The engines are identical except for the dist. The newer one has the coil in the distributor. The 95 bolt holes are not far enough apart, other than that they are the same. You just don't have a way to tighten it up.

Thanks again for the reply.

Donny


----------



## nascar620 (Oct 15, 2014)

this is what was in the replacement engine. so maybe it's a 97?

List: Distributor - 1997 Nissan Pickup | O'Reilly Auto Parts

This is the 95

List: Distributor - 1995 Nissan Pickup | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the orig dist will have a pt# stamped in it 22100-40F00 (before 1/96) 22100-1S702 (after 1/96) if that helps any...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

95 and earlier had an external ignition coil. Front timing cover for 08/94 to 01/96 is P/N 13501-40F81. 
96-97 had distributors with an integral coil, thus no coil wire. Front timing cover for 01/96 through 97 is P/N 13501-1S701.
My advice would be to install the correct cover and distributor for the 95. Can't you take the cover off of the original engine to use?


----------

